# あり得るはずのない未来が



## JapanForever

Hi,
I know I already used these sentences in another topic but I just want more precision about the sentence それが, あり得るはずのない未来が、彼の目の前に存在していた. Don't know really what the part  あり得るはずのない未来が means in this sentence and I would like your precision about it. Also, I would like amongst these sentences I added up to make more context, what does あり得るはずのない未来が refers in this part? Is it this supposed 想い?
これが、 本当の彼女なんだ、 急こそんな想いに彼は囚われる. 
もし義体に換装しなければ, 本来自分の妹は, このように温かな肉体を持ち, 育つていたはず. 
それが, あり得るはずのない未来が、彼の目の前に存在していた.
Thanks for your answers


----------



## noriaki

Hello,

あり得るはずのない未来が means impossible future.

Best,


----------



## JapanForever

So what does it refer if we count the precedent sentences?


----------



## noriaki

I think it isn't expressed in any of these sentences.


----------



## JapanForever

But what does it mean by this impossible future? I know the precedent sentences's meaning so I wonder if there is link with it.


----------



## noriaki

Sorry, but I don't understand the situation only with these sentences.
Who is 本当の彼女? Is she the same as 妹?
Who has このように温かな肉体?

I also need some other informations.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes. So that's the same story as for the other topic. 妹 is the kind of ghost.


----------



## noriaki

Sorry again,

Do you know who has このように温かな肉体(a warm body)?
I guess 妹 doesn't have a warm body.

あり得るはずのない未来 doesn't make any sense only with these sentences and the sentences you showd in the other topics.
It might be the fact that 妹 doesn't have any warm body, but I'm not sure.


----------



## JapanForever

Actually she is materialized and has a real body. Little backstory is a bit complicated. As in the mecha anime, the girl had once a flesh body if I understand well もし義体に換装しなければ, 本来自分の妹は, このように温かな肉体を持ち, 育つていたはず. And it has been replaced by her state of ghost. And the character right before to die, fell under the illuson she was actually real.


----------



## noriaki

Could you show us some other sentences just before and after these sentences?


----------



## JapanForever

すると彼女は, 彼の首に両腕を、 親愛を表すように頬へ接吻をした (before これが、 本当の彼女なんだ、 急こそんな想いに彼は囚われる.) that doesn't advance very well unfortuantely = = 
And right before it, the character just noticed she has a flesh body and asked her precision on it and how it happened.


----------



## noriaki

Did this scene happen while the hero was under the illuson?

If so, I guess "あり得るはずのない未来" is the fact that 妹 has a warm body.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes pretty much  . Right before she became tortured. 
So by an impossible future he meant that she shouldn't have had a warm body?


----------



## noriaki

I think so. I don't know the story but a sentence says, her body was turnd into 義体 (a fake body: not a machine but a kind of like that). It should not warm.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes. By the way sorry but can you translate me  the sentence もし義体に換装しなければ, 本来自分の妹は, このように温かな肉体を持ち, 育つていたはず. I've a lot of difficulties with particles sometimes = =


----------



## noriaki

This is a kind of direct translation.
If my (younger) sister's body hadn't been turned into a fake body, essentially she had to grow up with a warm body like this.


もし義体に換装しなければ
-> If my (younger) sister's body hadn't been turned into a fake body

本来自分の妹は育つていたはず.
-> essentially she had to grow up

このように温かな肉体を持ち
-> with a warm body like this

I hope it helps you.


----------



## JapanForever

So this impossible future is about this sentence (with the sister who grew up with this body)?


----------



## noriaki

No, I don't think so. (It's in the past.) The impossible future doesn't mean the part of these sentences.

I guess it is the future that the hero will be able to be with his younger sister who has a fresh warm body.
It is not the matter whether the sister grew up with this body or not.


----------



## JapanForever

Don't understand very much...sorry


----------



## noriaki

I'm sorry for my bad explanation.

あり得るはずのない未来 isn't expressed in the sentences you showd.
It might be expressed in some sentences *after* this sentence, or it might be expressed *indirectly*.
So I have to imagine it.


----------



## JapanForever

But the sentence means "While he thought it was an impossible future, it was now before his eyes." ?


----------



## noriaki

To put it simply, This is "He saw an impossible future just in front of him."

Is it the same as you?


----------



## JapanForever

But what does it refer according to precedent sentences? 
There is this sentence right before all these sentences. 
なぜなら...妹は, 肉体が存在していた
Can it help you?


----------



## noriaki

That's it!! I see.

あり得るはずのない未来 is 妹は, 肉体が存在していた


----------



## JapanForever

And right before it that's the character who asked her "This is a body?"
So what does this imposible future refer in this case?


----------



## noriaki

It's the same.


----------



## JapanForever

The same? What do you mean?


----------



## noriaki

I mean, あり得るはずのない未来 is still 妹は, 肉体が存在していた.

Sorry, maybe I don't understand your question correctly. Could you say again in the different way please?


----------



## JapanForever

What does あり得るはずのない未来 refer to, according to sentences above? You said it is 妹は, 肉体が存在していた. I don't understand neither sorry^^


----------



## noriaki

あり得るはずのない未来 refers to the phrase "妹は, 肉体が存在していた".

Is it the answer of your question?


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay. So this impossible future was the fact his sister had a warm body?


----------



## noriaki

Yes, that's right.


----------



## JapanForever

But 存在していた shows it existed now before his eyes?


----------



## noriaki

It's just a reconfirmation. Please give some more information.
Is "it existed now before his eyes" the same as "it existed at this time in front of him"?

I'm confusing the meaning of "before" in your sentence.
"彼の目の前に" means "in front of him very closely".


----------



## JapanForever

I wanted to mean: "While he thought it was in impossible future, it existed right in front of him now."
Is it okay?


----------



## noriaki

Yes, it seems okay.

So what is the point? I guess you may confused by the word "future".

First of all, let's get rid of the word "future", and replace "future" as "situation".
Do you understand "impossible situation" means "the sister has a warm body"?
1. The sister has a warm body now. (Directly expressed)

Next, let's think about a future.
The hero will be able to be with his sister who has a warm body, because she has a warm body now.
This is not expressed directly in the sentences, but it is true.
2. The hero will be able to be with his sister who has a warm body *in the future*, and he feels very happy. (Indirectly expressed)

I guess, a writer want to emphasize this indirectly expression (2.), and he used a word "future".

Are those are your points?


----------



## JapanForever

But do Japaneses express often future by  未来 ?


----------



## noriaki

Yes, we do.

What is your point?
I'd like to, but I don't understand what you are confusing.


----------



## JapanForever

So I begin to see. 
"Because she has a flesh body now.
He was caght with this desire.
If her body didn't be replaced by a fake body, she would have had a flesh body like it. 
As he thought it wasn't possible, a future was right in front of him"
It's correct?


----------



## noriaki

It seems like okay.


----------



## JapanForever

But it can mean desire for the first sentence (sorry = =) ?


----------



## noriaki

"it" in your sentence is "future"
"desire" in your sentence is "she has a fresh body".
Are they correct?

If so, the answer is "YES".

The fact is only two sentences.
_1) She has a flesh body now.
2) As he thought it wasn't possible, a future was right in front of him.
_
Folloings are just the hero's mind at the sentence 1).
_He was caght with this desire.
If her body didn't be replaced by a fake body, she would have had a flesh body like it. 
_
Can you make any sense?


----------



## JapanForever

Hm.  Yes yo'ure right. By the way, what does "future" mean in this sentence? I meant in this context, that's a future for him or a future usually for them?


----------



## noriaki

It means a future for him. Subject of these sentences is the hero.
(The hero will be able to be with his sister who has a warm body in the future, and he feels very happy.)


----------



## JapanForever

But in thiscase, that's more of a future for them, isn't it?


----------



## noriaki

Sorry, what is the point? what does "more of the future" mean?
I don't understand.

Do you feel the answer of your question is included the sentences you showed?


----------



## JapanForever

I wanted to mean : is it a future for them according to sentences's context? As she had a flesh body, it seems the future he thought as impossible was for them?


----------



## noriaki

All of the sentences you showed described with the hero's aspect.
But it can be. I don't know so much.


----------



## JapanForever

I must mention in the story his sister really relies much on him because of her state of ghost. I don't know if it can have a link but after this sentences, she kissed him on the cheek to express her affection and he said "moui-ichido". Is this context can more help?


----------



## noriaki

If the story you showed now is written with the hero's aspect, I would say "future" is a future of him.
But I think it is not the answer but just a reader's sense.
Of course I can show you my opinion, but it can be varied depending on readers' sense.

Someone may feel like so, but the others may not.


----------



## JapanForever

So what do you think in the end? It isn't really written but I think it hinted. So do you think the hero wanted her to have a flesh body for having his future or something else?


----------



## noriaki

If you are asking about the hero's mind in this story, sorry, I can't make any answer. I don't understand.

If you are asking about the meaning of "future" in the sentence "あり得るはずのない未来", and the rest of the story is written with the hero's aspect, I would say "future" is a future of him.


----------



## JapanForever

The aspect of hero? I'm sorry for bring it back again but I wondered:
We know the sentence right before this one, is "_If her body didn't be replaced by a fake body, she would have had a flesh body like it."

_So I wondered if that's future wasn't more for her, as she is the one who has the warm body.


----------



## noriaki

1) She has a flesh body now.
1-1) *He* was caght with this desire.
1-2) *And he thought *"If her body didn't be replaced by a fake body, she would have had a flesh body like it. "
2) As *he* thought it wasn't possible, a *future* was *right in front of him.*

The sentence 1-2) was written with the hero's aspect.

But you can think the meaning of the "future" differently. It just depends on a reader's sense.


----------



## JapanForever

Really future sense bother me there. i don't understant it when he talked about future = =


----------



## JapanForever

Actually, I baldy mispelled the sentence. That's *そんな*, あり得るはずのない未来が、彼の目の前に存在していた. does it change anything?


----------



## JapanForever

Actually, I baldy mispelled the sentence. That's *そんな*, あり得るはずのない未来が、彼の目の前に存在していた. does it change anything?


----------



## noriaki

I know and it changes nothing.

Have a good holidays and enjoy reading.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay but could you translate me this sentence please? (difficulties with sonna term at the beginning of this sentence)?


----------



## noriaki

It is better not to think *そんな(it can mean "such")* separately.

Such a impossible future exists right in front of him.
(Literally, the sentence says "in front of his eyes")

Thanks.


----------



## JapanForever

so it isn't "a kind of impossible future exists in front of him"? (at least I guess this "future" made sense in this case)


----------



## noriaki

I think it also works.

You can choose both of them.


----------



## JapanForever

both of them?


----------



## noriaki

"そんな" can be either "such" or "a kind of".

Both of them make sense. It's up to you.


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay. So unlike "sorega" "sonna" shows clearly what is the future in this context?


----------



## noriaki

You don't need to think about them so much (Of course, words itself are different) because this is not a important part, and you can get rid of it. (As you know, this article uses literary expressions)


----------

